# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  لمين بتهدي السيارة هاي...

## مدحت

لمين بتهدي السيارة هاي  

لعبة حلوة بنعد للعشرة قبل ما نهدي السيارة لحد   يعني اللي بيطلع عليه رقم عشرة  بهدي السيارة

وهسا خلينا نبلش

----------


## مدحت

السيارة من نوع استون مارتن    (Aston Martin )
موديل 2010
بابين السيارة (coupe )
12 سلندر(12v) (7000cc)

----------


## مدحت

1

----------


## mylife079

2

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## مدحت

4

----------


## mylife079

5

----------


## مدحت

6

----------


## باريسيا

*((7))*

----------


## The Gentle Man

888
88
8

----------


## mylife079

9

----------


## The Gentle Man

10
10
10
10
بهديها 















لجميع الاعضاء الحلوين عنا بالمنتدى

----------


## مدحت

مبروك لاعضاء المنتدى 


السيارة الجديدة

2009 Techart GTstreet R











طبعا السيارة كاي سيارة رياضية بابين
المحرك(Twin-Turbo Flat-6)
سعة المحرك(3600cc)
بقوة 660 حصان
الغيارات(6-Speed Manual/Tiptronic )
السرعة القصوى المحددة (214 mph)
السرعة من (0-60mph) 
3.3sec

وبنبلش من جديد

----------


## مدحت

1

----------


## mylife079

2

----------


## آلجوري

*والله يا جنتل مان أنا ما بدي إياها .. لأاني السيارات الي عندي مو عارفة وين أوديهم 

3*

----------


## مدحت

نيالك يا ايات طيب وديلي وحدة مو اكتر انا مو طماع :Db465236ff: 

4

----------


## mylife079

5

----------


## مدحت

6

----------


## دموع الورد

7

----------


## مدحت

8

----------


## mylife079

9

----------


## مدحت

10


بدي اهديها لابوي لانو   اخوي  ضربلو سيارته  الاسبوع الماضي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

1

----------


## مدحت

> 1


محمد استنى لحتى ما تنزل سيارة جديدة

----------


## مدحت

2009 Lamborghini Super Trofeo








السيارة كالعادة سيارة رياضية  بابين
المحرك(Mid Engine/AWD)(V10)(5204 cc)
القوة (570حصان)

----------


## مدحت

محمد   حط الرقم   1


وانا بحط الرقم    2

----------


## mylife079

3

----------


## مدحت

4

----------


## Paradise

5

----------


## مدحت

6

----------


## mylife079

7

----------


## Paradise

8

----------


## mylife079

9

----------


## mylife079

10

للبابا

----------


## mylife079

11111111111

----------


## عمران القضاة

222222222

----------


## mylife079

333333333333

----------


## عمران القضاة

44444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555
555555555555555

----------


## مدحت

6666666666

----------


## النورس الحزين

7777777
777777
7777
777
77
7

----------


## فارس الأحلام

8888888888888888888888

----------


## تيتو

999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999
99999999999999999
999999999999
99999999
9999
99
9

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

10


إلي  :Db465236ff:  مين في اعز مني؟؟ :Db465236ff: 

لا أكيد لبابا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تيتو

11111111111
111111111
1111111
11111
111
11
1

----------


## ثائر جادالله

[align=center] 
222222222222
   22222222
      2222
       222
        22
         2
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

33333333333333333333333333333333
              3333333333333333333
                      33333333333
                           33333

----------

